# Passing a stallion... problems....



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Horses want to do what the other horse is doing. So if the other horse is raising a ruckus, the horse you're riding will respond in kind. Could fear, anxiety, or some manly competition be involved? Sure! But at the base level, horses are herd animals and if one is all worked up, the others will be too. 

Teaching a green horse to ignore horses in pastures and walk by calmly when they're acting a fool is a very important task, but not always the easiest one! Good on you for handling it, and I'd ride past that horse (and others) a million times until my horse learned that when he is under saddle he must listen to ME and ignore the other horses, no matter what they're doing.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Some stallions will want to kill another male, I would keep your distance, if you don't know the stallion.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

It sounds to me like they both just got excited.
I went on a trail ride with my 13 y/o Arab and 2 older Morgans (in their 20s) last fall; the 2 Morgans were pretty spooky, so I took up the rear (reallly wanted to stay away from them, haha). We were walking past a paddock with about 5 or 6 horses and a couple of them came running up next to us. The 2 Morgans got excited and started trotting off and trying to run, too; my Arab jumped a little and stayed at the walk, but I had to try pretty hard to keep him there. If we were riding green horses, I could see where all 3 of us would be on 3 green, bolting horses.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would go past the stallion again and again and again, but ONLY if the stallion is well enclosed. 

There is one not to far from me, and I hate going by him because I don't like the look of his rickety fence. He gets very excited when we go by (I am on a mare), so if I'm stuck going by him, I usually go into an extended trot before his place, and continue on until we are well past. But, mostly, I just don't go down that road anymore. It sucks because it used to be part of a loop I did on the roads. Oh well.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd think there were probably several factors here but number 1 would be your guy thought he was the bullseye on the stallion's hit list.
Green horses need to learn to accept all kinds of situations but do be careful next trip down the road. Do you have someone with a more experienced horse who could ride with you? Do you know the stallion owner? They need to be aware of the situation for the safety of their horse also. Hopefully it is a good fence.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, in all honesty I could just not pass the stallion so close. The road that passes him actually goes to a dead end (to another neighbors house). BUT I'd like to use it as a learning opportunity for my gelding. I just didnt want to misinterpret the situation and do something unproductive and unhelpful. 

I was riding with a 15 yr old mare and 12 yr old gelding, lol... It could have been worse without them. I just didnt think it was safe to stay on him when he was so spooked, so I got off. 

I'm going to take him back down and put a little distance between us and the stallion and just keep talkin gto him and reassuring him. He is one of those horses that will try ANYTHING to make you happy and needs to be reassured. So I'll just do that and keep getting closer as he calms. Hopefully it wont take long before we can walk by unphased. 

THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND ADVISE!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Several months ago, while my DW was riding Sunny, we passed a stallion on the trail and had a little tiff...Now, Sunny is a pretty large gelding, and our alpha horse.

Not sure what the stallion said but I figure he must have cussed him as Sunny sure took exception to what ever was nickered.

Sunny was ready to fight when passing horses the next few trips and my DW had to go off trail on several occasions to let the other horses pass.

It took him a month to forget about it and get back to normal.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Several months ago, while my DW was riding Sunny, we passed a stallion on the trail and had a little tiff...Now, Sunny is a pretty large gelding, and our alpha horse.
> 
> Not sure what the stallion said but I figure he must have cussed him as Sunny sure took exception to what ever was nickered.
> 
> ...


Well, my old Buck is second at the bottom. He's second to last. So I figure he was wanting the protection of his herd, so he ran home. What do you think of me taking him down there and reassuring him. Think that'll work?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the stallion is usually alone, he was likely excited just at the sight of another horse, maybe nothing to do with his being a stallion. Horses need company.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> Well, my old Buck is second at the bottom. He's second to last. So I figure he was wanting the protection of his herd, so he ran home. What do you think of me taking him down there and reassuring him. Think that'll work?


I'd be guessing and really don't know....but I sure how the Stallion doesn't think he's cute!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wheatermay said:


> Well, my old Buck is second at the bottom. He's second to last. So I figure he was wanting the protection of his herd, so he ran home. What do you think of me taking him down there and reassuring him. Think that'll work?


What, like you want to introduce him to the stallion? I definitely wouldn't do that.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If the stallion were to get out, you could have a horse fight on your hands. That could be dangerous for you as well as for your horse. If you have to ride that way, I would try to get as far from the stallion as possible. 

Think about your horse's point of view. Would you like to walk down a dark alley past some gangster that is holding a large knife and cussing at you?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the stallion's fencing was good so that there was no way he could get out, I would take your horse back down there, under saddle, and proceed to work the crap out of him every time he even acknowledged that stud's existence.

That right there is one reason why I love the fact that my main schooling area is basically bordered by 2 pastures. That way, I can work on keeping the greenie's focus regardless of whether the pasture horses are standing there looking or acting like fools. Because I do that, I can take my horses for their first time to a public arena and calmly school them in an arena with other horses and have them completely focused on me.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

smrobs said:


> If the stallion's fencing was good so that there was no way he could get out.............


Good suggestions Smrobs. I would just check the fencing out first.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Taking your horse down there for whatever reason is foolish.

And good chance, that no matter how good a fence is up, that the stallion will come over it too, and then where will you be.

Stallions attack people and horses frequently. Years ago, there was a Shetland pony stallion on the place, and he would roll under the fence to attack the larger horses and their riders too, as we passed by.

Stallion owner could have some major liability here one day.

But no way would I use for a training opportunity at all.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

The stallion is alone in his fencing, but has another stallion on one side and mare on the other. He doesnt get through to the mares, so I assume the fencing is fine. His horses have never been out EVER and the fence is well maintained. 

And NO I was not going to introduce my gelding to the stallion. Just take him as close as it takes for him to show a reaction. Stop there and give him pats and such. I mean this isnt my first rodeo, just first time dealing with a situation like this... I dont mess with stallions. We have a proud cut boy with really good manners on our OWN farm. But not a fully intacted and unschooled stallion. I just dont know what their behavior is all the time. 

And IDK maybe the stallion DID think my gelding was sexy, lol.... and maybe my gelding is homophobic. (I'm kidding btw)



smrobs said:


> If the stallion's fencing was good so that there was no way he could get out, I would take your horse back down there, under saddle, and proceed to work the crap out of him every time he even acknowledged that stud's existence.
> 
> That right there is one reason why I love the fact that my main schooling area is basically bordered by 2 pastures. That way, I can work on keeping the greenie's focus regardless of whether the pasture horses are standing there looking or acting like fools. Because I do that, I can take my horses for their first time to a public arena and calmly school them in an arena with other horses and have them completely focused on me.


Smorbs, you and I are having the same thought process here! I may try assuring him first but if he does start acting up too much I'm definitely working his butt. I'll put the saddle on per your advice and do this if I have to! He needs to NOT react, and I can do this safely with common sense. So why not use this as a learning opportunity for him?

I think it's best that I train him NOT to react to a stallion (as smorbs says). I mean what if I'm at a show or on the trail and that happens. I want him to have some confidence that he's ok and trust me in that instead of running away. The way the road is there is like a T.... The driveway on the bottom and them it goes left to the main road OR right past the stallion and up the neighbors hollow. I have two fields on both sides of the driveway. I was planning on using the left one to stay as far back from the stallion as I can, and work closer until I can have my gelding pass with no reaction. 

Plus if he training him not to react to that crazy stallion is going to make ignoring the other boring neighbor horses easy for him! All they do is stare at us, lol...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The stallion at our barn used to run at the fence, turn around and kick for all he was worth. My first gelding, Red, used to totally ignore Sadda when he was doing all of this. Our other gelding, Sarge, at first thought Sadda was insane and would get a little unnerved going past him. Sarge got out of his pasture one day - went up the ranch road I guess looking for Red who was stalled a the time due to a health issue. He had some words with Sadda and then proceeded to the barn where Red was, throwing down 3 fans in the process.:lol:

Whatever Sarge said to Sadda that day must have done the trick. Any time he saw Sarge he went to the other side of his paddock. A few months ago I had Sarge on the Washrack and they brought up Sadda. He was snorting and prancing around until he got a good look at Sarge. He shut up and stood quietly on the washrack then. :lol: That just cracked me up because as a stallion, Sadda can be a pill. :wink:

I wouldn't take any chances around an unknown stallion though. Move quickly through there but with confidence and let your horse know you aren't going to put up with his shenanigans!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

QOS said:


> The stallion at our barn used to run at the fence, turn around and kick for all he was worth. My first gelding, Red, used to totally ignore Sadda when he was doing all of this. Our other gelding, Sarge, at first thought Sadda was insane and would get a little unnerved going past him. Sarge got out of his pasture one day - went up the ranch road I guess looking for Red who was stalled a the time due to a health issue. He had some words with Sadda and then proceeded to the barn where Red was, throwing down 3 fans in the process.:lol:
> 
> Whatever Sarge said to Sadda that day must have done the trick. Any time he saw Sarge he went to the other side of his paddock. A few months ago I had Sarge on the Washrack and they brought up Sadda. He was snorting and prancing around until he got a good look at Sarge. He shut up and stood quietly on the washrack then. :lol: That just cracked me up because as a stallion, Sadda can be a pill. :wink:
> 
> I wouldn't take any chances around an unknown stallion though. Move quickly through there but with confidence and let your horse know you aren't going to put up with his shenanigans!



That story is HILARIOUS! LOL... I loved it! And that is EXACTLY how this stallion behaves! Yes, I agree. I actually havent made a trip back down there yet. But another lady had posted a thread, making me realize walking him past and assuring him is probably not the best thing. I cant remember the thread name....

So I am following the ride by (and I plan on doing this only a few times, bc at the same time I dont want to tease the stallion). I will ride through. But anyway. The thread I was talking about was from a lady who trains trail horses, and she made a point. Letting him stand there and reassure him ISNT helping. BUT taking him past and asking him to ignore it and trust MY judgement WILL. I totally understand what you guys mean now! Sorry I'm a bit slow on getting there, lol....

But the poster was absolutely right and explained it well. She pointed out that letting a green horse stop and look at things they are scared of makes him think I'm not sure either and that he needs to worry. I did this mistake a couple years back with my mare! She was scared of mailboxes, so I'd let her see. But after stopping to look at one, MAYBE two and she still huffed when passing one, I got irritated and just pulled her head back in and rode past. She passes them fine now. I guess I coupled have skipped all that by just making her ignore it the first time! 

She doesnt desensitize her horse (altho I will still do sacking out and stuff bc I think its a great game, lol...) bc you can never show them EVERYTHING you will pass on a trail at one time or another.So the horse needs to know you arent going to let them get hurt, and they need to trust you! Which I totally see! And I think that is exactly what you guys where saying! AND I AM GOING TO DO! I didnt realize the mistake I was making! THANKS!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wheatermay - glad you got a chuckle from the story. It was pretty funny to me too. Sadda used to scare the bejeesus out of me too, until the barn manager said to just fuss at him. I would tell him in a loud voice to shut up and he would stop in his tracks until I turned my back and he was at it again. He would stop instantly though when I would turn around. He truly is a character. Very well behaved under saddle...won all kinds of awards in the show ring. Barn manager said she could take him to shows and stand him near mares and he would behave. LOL he hasn't been shown in a long time now and runs around his little pasture inciting riots with the other horses. Sadda is just a pill!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, how funny! He sounds it!


----------

